# Help please Broken charging port



## jeffy8605 (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay... so I'm really hoping one of you guys or gals can help me out . I bought a g next a few weeks ago and my phone is already breaking! My problem is that my phone always thinks its charging... Even when I unplug the charger from my phone. The only reason this is an issue is because my phone display always turns back on when its in my pocket and my thigh presses buttons on my phone. What I'm trying to figure out... does anyone know if there is a hack to make my display not turn on when I plug my phone into charge (like a file I can delete threw root explore ). If anyone has some advise for me I'd really appreciate it!  thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Someone asked the same question on XDA.
I forget where in framework-res.apk it was...
But you can decompile it and modify a value to false wake on charge.

I wouldn't recommend it, however...
Get it replaced before it gets worse!

And if you end up needing it, post three of my guide (in sig) has a "return to stock and locked with no USB" section.


----------



## jeffy8605 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry for the typos... a little tipsy over here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffy8605 (Jul 30, 2012)

Gotchya. Thanks for the help!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffy8605 (Jul 30, 2012)

If I lock it back up will Verizon give me a refurbished gnex? I was always scared to try thinking they would be able to tell I unlocked it ..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The warranty should still cover this. Even if you are running different software, it didn't cause the charging port to break (assuming it is a hardware issue and not software). Still, better not mention it.


----------



## jeffy8605 (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay. Good to know. Thanks for the help buddy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaco (Mar 15, 2012)

i actually bought a spare USB port for like $11 online for if i ever break it


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I just had the same problem with mine. Just call Samsung and they will fix it. I sent out out to them and its been fine since I got it back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffy8605 (Jul 30, 2012)

I called today to see what they could do.. they told me it was my charger and not my phone. Haha. Which I know that's not the problem because it happens with every charger I use. On a side note... I found a quick fix. If I just take out the sim card real fast it works fine until I plug my phone back into a charger. Kinda annoying but it works for now. At least until I get this new charger and half to call again . Thanks for all the input guys ! Much appreciated. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffy8605 (Jul 30, 2012)

Have *

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I would call again and they to get someone else. They fixed mine. I could get it to work if I restarted phone but as soon as I plugged it in it would never stop showing it was charging.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Contact Samsung directly. They might repair it free of charge.


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

jeffy8605 said:


> I called today to see what they could do.. they told me it was my charger and not my phone. Haha. Which I know that's not the problem because it happens with every charger I use. On a side note... I found a quick fix. If I just take out the sim card real fast it works fine until I plug my phone back into a charger. Kinda annoying but it works for now. At least until I get this new charger and half to call again . Thanks for all the input guys ! Much appreciated.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That quick fix totally works... but I sure would like to know why these LTE gNex phones are doing this. By removing the simple card and putting it back and that fixes it(have no Idea why it fixes it) but couldn't there be a hardware fix or a fix out there somewhere w/o sending it away to get fixed


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

For me it started after I began using JB ROMs. I wonder if that could have anything to do with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/23016-Strange-charging-issue#entry910814
Strange charging issue



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

I just mailed back my old gnex, same problem as you are having.. VZW asked me if i was using the charger supplied with the phone.
ETA: fake charging would stop once it got to about 50 %, but the first 50% would go in about an hour and a half.


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

mikeric said:


> For me it started after I began using JB ROMs. I wonder if that could have anything to do with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


me too


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

uh-oh said:


> I just mailed back my old gnex, same problem as you are having.. VZW asked me if i was using the charger supplied with the phone.
> ETA: fake charging would stop once it got to about 50 %, but the first 50% would go in about an hour and a half.


again same!!!


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone who has been having this issue... Have you been using Fast Charge by chance?


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

rester555 said:


> Anyone who has been having this issue... Have you been using Fast Charge by chance?


No. But the replacement I got is doing it, too.


----------



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

jeffy8605 said:


> Okay... so I'm really hoping one of you guys or gals can help me out . I bought a g next a few weeks ago and my phone is already breaking! My problem is that my phone always thinks its charging... Even when I unplug the charger from my phone. The only reason this is an issue is because my phone display always turns back on when its in my pocket and my thigh presses buttons on my phone. What I'm trying to figure out... does anyone know if there is a hack to make my display not turn on when I plug my phone into charge (like a file I can delete threw root explore ). If anyone has some advise for me I'd really appreciate it!  thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't fully understand your problem but if keeping your phone from turn on while in your pocket can be a solution, I recommend this: keep the phone in a slip pouch when it is not in use.


----------



## jeffy8605 (Jul 30, 2012)

Androidfanatic , I would use a pouch... but there is two problems with that. First problem... I use my phone at work all day. I listen to music for 7 out of the 8 hours.(would be annoying to pull it out pocket and then outa pouch. ) And the second problem... even in the pouch my display will turn on. Although the pouch will prevent buttons being pressed it will kill my battery super fast. Thanks for the advise and time .  but I think my only option is to unroot and send back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

